# Polyzosteria mitchelli



## Travis K (Oct 7, 2011)

Does anyone have P. mitchelli in the US?

http://3axap4enko.livejournal.com/113146.html


----------



## Malhavoc's (Oct 7, 2011)

as its from aussie I dont think exporting it will be easy. beautiful roach though.

http://natureitems.blogspot.com/2006/11/australian-cockroaches-can-be.html


----------



## zonbonzovi (Oct 7, 2011)

Awesome beastie!  I'm normally a "roaches are food" keeper but that is spectacular.  Are exotic roaches even being imported anymore, regardless of COI?


----------



## pavel (Oct 7, 2011)

Gorgeous roach.  I would have thought it to be a grasshopper or katydid at first glance.


----------



## Deroplatys (Oct 7, 2011)

Guessing this is yet another species we will never be able to get


----------



## Matt K (Oct 7, 2011)

Correct.  This has been a highly desired species, but it is not in culture anywhere on the globe so knowing how to propagate them would entail a bit of a learning curve, which would be expensive.  Additionally, getting that imported into the USA would only happen illegally and expensively.  From what I gather by email to various australian bug people, they might require a collecting and export permits too, which are very difficult to acquire there.


----------



## Alejandro45 (Oct 8, 2011)

MattK has it nailed on the head about this species....Except they are in culture.

---------- Post added 10-08-2011 at 11:44 AM ----------

here is one link to many beautiful diffrent types of roaches that we don't have. http://cockroaches.sf.cz/


----------



## ZephAmp (Oct 9, 2011)

Alejandro45 said:


> MattK has it nailed on the head about this species....Except they are in culture.
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-08-2011 at 11:44 AM ----------
> 
> here is one link to many beautiful diffrent types of roaches that we don't have. http://cockroaches.sf.cz/


Unfortunately many of those species are not in culture, but the fact that we have pics of them means that there's somebody out there who cares enough to look closely at the roaches they're finding.


----------



## Matt K (Oct 10, 2011)

In culture WHERE, exactly?  I have not seen any report of them anywhere or anyone admitting to it outside of Australia, and not even there by most accounts.  To make a statement as such without corroborating information would appear to be false.


----------



## Travis K (Oct 10, 2011)

Is there any reason we can't get these imported to the US?


----------



## Malhavoc's (Oct 11, 2011)

Ausie laws, american laws. roaches arnt exactly welcome to be shipped.


----------



## Travis K (Oct 11, 2011)

Then how did we get what we currently have?


----------



## ZephAmp (Oct 11, 2011)

Apparently Australia has some of the strictest import/export laws out there for invertebrates. Even our "Australian" species probably came from a non-Australasian source or from an island near Australia. All of our M. rhinoceros supposedly come from Japanese/European breeders as well.


----------



## Matt K (Oct 11, 2011)

As far as I can tell, all the M. rhino's in the USA came from the Netherlands somehow... beyond that its anybody's guess.  Most other species were imported for study by Universities for study at USDA approved facilities and later 'disposed of' into the general community after considerable time under quarrantine and study.  For more info, simply search the Arachno forums for "USDA" and "APHIS"..... you'll find threads all about it.


----------



## Hornets inverts (Oct 21, 2011)

Beautiful roach, its the species that got me on the hunt for diurnal species, have found a couple but they have been a pain to keep alive, if anyone may have some tips on keeping diurnal roaches i'd love to hear from you. Found one species on a recent trip out to the brigalow belt in QLD feeding on a road killed brown snake. If anyone at all knows anyone who can get Polyzosteria mitchelli i'd love to hear from them, being in aus i can legally keep them. As for exporting, it can be done. Collecting is easy, being an unprotected species no permits are needed to collect them, the hard part is exporting overseas, need to be proven 2nd or 3rd gen captive bred along with heaps of paper work and time. Its being done with australian spiders so cant see why it couldnt be done with roaches


----------

